# Mesquite Finish



## Paco (May 8, 2006)

What is the best finishing technique for mesquite.  The blank I'm turning seems very porous.


----------



## Dario (May 8, 2006)

I've had good success with both CA or lacquer

Here is a curly mesquite finished with CA.  I assure you, this quickie pic doesn't do the pen justice.  I am still experimenting with my picture taking and I am in a hurry to go out...this pen will be given a way in a few minutes.




<br />


----------



## OSCAR15 (May 8, 2006)

I would go witrh shellawax or shellac based finish....I think it will give you a good result, without "plasticizing" the wood.


----------



## wdcav1952 (May 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OSCAR15_
> <br />I would go witrh shellawax or shellac based finish....I think it will give you a good result, without "plasticizing" the wood.



Don't you think that you have  made your feelings known on finishing enough times?  I don't think you see turners who prefer a CA or Enduro finish point out porosities in "natural" finishes.  I think you would be offended if someone made the statement that a natural finish is for those who cannot get a decent smooth finish.

The point I am trying to make is the same as I have made before.  There is room for different finishes using different materials.  There is NO need to speak disparagingly of other turners choice of material and finishing methods.  Perhaps you do not intend to do so, but it sure comes across that way.

Trust me, I'll take one of Fangar's finishes any day.


----------



## DCBluesman (May 8, 2006)

Thanks, William, for so eloquently saying what I was going to say in more common terms. [8D]  Oscar, I'm glad you love your shellac.  Hell, I use shellac, too...and no finish... and lacquer... and oil... and CA... and Enduro...  They ALL have their place.  And for the record, please post a pen from Irish bog oak that you've finished exclusively with shellac.  THIS I've got to see!


----------



## wood-of-1kind (May 8, 2006)

<br />
[/quote]

Dario, what is the background script? I recognize some of the Italian wording and am curious to know from where it came from. Any particular significance?

Dario, thanks for the reply. My wife works at Michaels and I'll have her check it out for me.

-Peter-


----------



## Paco (May 8, 2006)

Beautiful pen Dario!  As for the picture...you're "quickie" looks pretty good to me.  Looks like either type of finish I go with will work. Since I'm still pretty inexperienced, I was wondering if mesquite had any finishing quirks that I needed to be aware of.  Thank again to all who replied.


----------



## Dario (May 8, 2006)

Peter,

These were just from Michael's Craft store. []  No idea about it's significance


----------



## gerryr (May 9, 2006)

I will echo William and Lou's statements above.  I've found those disparaging comments fairly offensive since I use mostly CA finishes and have resisted the urge to load both barrels and fire away.


----------



## alamocdc (May 9, 2006)

Paco, I've turned my share of Mesquite (being a native Texican I love the stuff!) and like James, I've used a variety of finishes with it. My preference is CA or lacquer. Yes, it does leave the pen with a plastic feel, but many of my customers prefer that over the patina that will come from a friction finish. Mesquite is also hard enough just to polish out on it's own and cover with a good coat of TSW (preferred) or Ren Wax. Just make sure the buyer knows that it needs to be waxed about once a month unless they want it the eventual grey patina that will come with Mesquite. And yes, the beautiful red grain will grey over time. Just not as quickly as some that turn. It's still too early for me to know if CA or lacquer will prevent or further retard this process, but I'm hopeful.


----------



## Paco (May 9, 2006)

Thank for the additional info Billy.  I was unaware of Mesquites tendency to go gray.


----------



## Dario (May 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Paco_
> <br />Thank for the additional info Billy.  I was unaware of Mesquites tendency to go gray.



ALL wood will eventually turn gray.  Some just get there faster than others []


----------



## kf4knf (May 18, 2006)

So as most of you know, I am new here.  CA finishes - how the heck do you apply CA without glue flying all over you, your lathe, walls, shop and the neighbors next door?  I have tried it once but maybe I was doing something wrong.  It was applied with the ol baggie on the finger trick at low speed and seemed to cloud up on me instantly.  After trying to sand it out I was not really impressed.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## jcollazo (May 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kf4knf_
> <br />So as most of you know, I am new here.  CA finishes - how the heck do you apply CA without glue flying all over you, your lathe, walls, shop and the neighbors next door?  I have tried it once but maybe I was doing something wrong.  It was applied with the ol baggie on the finger trick at low speed and seemed to cloud up on me instantly.  After trying to sand it out I was not really impressed.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



You'll find the info here: http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13730
Top and bottom of the page.

Joe


----------



## airrat (May 18, 2006)

Steve,
If you saw a picture of these guys that do CA (me included) they all look plasticized.[][)]

Alot of good threads on doing CA, Enduro or Laquer finishes.  After reading them all you really find the one that works best for you.  For me on CA finishes I do not use DA to clean and no more BLO.


----------



## its_virgil (May 18, 2006)

There are four excellent articles on how to apply CA for finishing pens here on the IAP site:
(1) http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13730  One is at the top of this list and one at the bottom
(2) http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=11970
(3) http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=13621

One of these 4 methods should work for you. Lots of turners use CA, like the finish, and have mastered it. Good luck!
Do a good turn daily!
Don



> _Originally posted by kf4knf_
> <br />So as most of you know, I am new here.  CA finishes - how the heck do you apply CA without glue flying all over you, your lathe, walls, shop and the neighbors next door?  I have tried it once but maybe I was doing something wrong.  It was applied with the ol baggie on the finger trick at low speed and seemed to cloud up on me instantly.  After trying to sand it out I was not really impressed.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?


----------

